# Changing a photo



## Lauz90 (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi. 

I came across this website on Google and thought there would be a chance someone could help me? I have a photo that I need altering as someones eyes are closed, the photo cannot be retaken and I wondered if anyone knew of any way I can get it altered? I have many other photos of the one with her eyes closed yet I am useless at photo editing myself!  

Thank you for any help!


----------



## mishele (Aug 5, 2011)

This forum doesn't get a lot of activity. You might find more help in the Beyond Basics section....=) 
Good luck!!


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## johnh2005 (Aug 6, 2011)

Holy crap sparky good damn job!  If I did not know you had fixed that I would not even be able to tell in the slightest.  Hell, even knowing, I can't really "tell"


----------

